# FFL - Friends for Life conference



## Monica (Jan 5, 2011)

As we can book this conference from today, I was just wondering whether anyone from here is going. I'm seriously considering it, although it would cost almost ?500 incl. the hotel, plus we'd need to stay an extra night, unless we go visiting friends who live 1 1/2 h away from Windsor.


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Monica,
I think that although it is expensive for a family to go - the knowledge you will get from it will stay with you forever and your daughter will make so many friends there that you will be happy you made the decision to go. It is only open to parents of a type 1 child - unless you are involved in some other way.Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 5, 2011)

I am hoping to be involved again this year. Was really good to meet some of the parents and all the kids


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2011)

Told hubby, he said ok, he'd better book the time off work. So I'll have to wait till tomorrow, before I can book. But I think we'll be there. Fiona asked if we could go to Legoland!!!! We'll see...


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2011)

Monica said:


> Told hubby, he said ok, he'd better book the time off work. So I'll have to wait till tomorrow, before I can book. But I think we'll be there. Fiona asked if we could go to Legoland!!!! We'll see...



Hi Monica,
There are a few who stay on the thursday night and then go to legoland on the friday as the registration doesnt start until late afternoon.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 5, 2011)

At the moment, rather irritatingly, I've not got the money to book the place that I need. I really want to come though.


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Monica,
> There are a few who stay on the thursday night and then go to legoland on the friday as the registration doesnt start until late afternoon.Bev



We can't come down on Thursday, as Carol isn't allowed to take any holidays during school anymore. It would be a different matter for the Conference, but her school always have teacher training that Friday anyway, so that isn't a problem.

I noticed that Carol and Fiona will be in a different age group. I don't think Fiona will be too happy about that. Reading last year's plans, Fiona would be learning more than Carol!!!! It would be nice if Fiona could go in the Teenage group, eventhough she'll only be one week short of 12. Or Carol go in Fiona's group, then she'd at least get to meet Joe Solo during a meeting. Either way, one of them will be unhappy


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG!! I just noticed this conference it at the END of half term!!!!


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2011)

Monica said:


> We can't come down on Thursday, as Carol isn't allowed to take any holidays during school anymore. It would be a different matter for the Conference, but her school always have teacher training that Friday anyway, so that isn't a problem.
> 
> I noticed that Carol and Fiona will be in a different age group. I don't think Fiona will be too happy about that. Reading last year's plans, Fiona would be learning more than Carol!!!! It would be nice if Fiona could go in the Teenage group, eventhough she'll only be one week short of 12. Or Carol go in Fiona's group, then she'd at least get to meet Joe Solo during a meeting. Either way, one of them will be unhappy



Hi Monica,

I think all the children get to meet Joe Solo - so dont worry. I think it might be good for your two to be split up - because often the child with diabetes gets all the attention and the others dont - so they have 'sibling' groups and they get to talk honestly about things - only if they want to though - there is no pressure. You can get round school by saying it is an 'medical conference' and is in your daughters interests to attend - not many schools will refuse that.Bev


----------



## bev (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Monica and all,

If you are thinking about registering - do it quickly as apparently there are already two hundred families registered.Bev


----------



## am64 (Jan 5, 2011)

monica i remember the thread when all came back after last years bash and how positive they all felt x i should go for it girl maybe try and rent a place (hol cottage) nearby maybe cheaper than hotel and more a chill with family ?? 

Tom cant you get a free pass somehow as resident 'entertainer' ...or... more seriously...as a contributor to talk about your experiences ...or be involved with the kids workshops ... you would be ideal i know..as you have been such a positive assert/role model to this forum and all those *kids* you have met...


----------



## shiv (Jan 5, 2011)

am - only the people who give talks, or volunteer to run a children's group, get it paid for them. It's run by a charity after all!


----------



## Monica (Jan 6, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Monica and all,
> 
> If you are thinking about registering - do it quickly as apparently there are already two hundred families registered.Bev



Thanks Bev, I'm now emailing school to ask permission, hoping to book tonight, if hubby gets time off. Will have to remind him too!!!


----------



## Monica (Jan 6, 2011)

Booked it!!!!

Got permission from school. Don't know if hubby can get time off, but he said to book it anyway.


----------



## bev (Jan 6, 2011)

Monica said:


> Booked it!!!!
> 
> Got permission from school. Don't know if hubby can get time off, but he said to book it anyway.



Hi Monica,

Its good that you booked it - apparently there are now 300 and there is a waiting list.You have 'registered' aswell as made the Hotel booking havent you.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the money now in cheque but that's to tide me over until pay day. I really don't know if I can afford to do it. I would love to but if I can't do it...


----------



## shiv (Jan 6, 2011)

Why not get yourself put on the waiting list Tom then at least there's the option?


----------



## Monica (Jan 7, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Monica,
> 
> Its good that you booked it - apparently there are now 300 and there is a waiting list.You have 'registered' aswell as made the Hotel booking havent you.Bev



yes, Bev, I booked both immediately after I got the go-ahead from school. Let's just hope hubby will get Friday and Monday off!! Otherwise we'll have to go by train.

I see it's now fully booked. Carol will be disappointed, because she was trying to get her friend's family to go.


----------



## shiv (Jan 7, 2011)

Monica get them to sign up to the waiting list  they are waiting for more sponsorship to come in before they can allow more people to register, hopefully if we hound a few big companies they will get that sponsorship.


----------



## Monica (Jan 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Monica get them to sign up to the waiting list  they are waiting for more sponsorship to come in before they can allow more people to register, hopefully if we hound a few big companies they will get that sponsorship.



Carol is meeting up with her friend today. I'll mention it to mum when she drops her off.


----------



## carol/davies (Mar 12, 2011)

Monica said:


> We can't come down on Thursday, as Carol isn't allowed to take any holidays during school anymore. It would be a different matter for the Conference, but her school always have teacher training that Friday anyway, so that isn't a problem.
> 
> I noticed that Carol and Fiona will be in a different age group. I don't think Fiona will be too happy about that. Reading last year's plans, Fiona would be learning more than Carol!!!! It would be nice if Fiona could go in the Teenage group, eventhough she'll only be one week short of 12. Or Carol go in Fiona's group, then she'd at least get to meet Joe Solo during a meeting. Either way, one of them will be unhappy



no mum, i will not go in Fionas group!
and no she will not come in my group, k thanks bye!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2011)

carol/davies said:


> no mum, i will not go in Fionas group!
> and no she will not come in my group, k thanks bye!



Hehe! Hi Carol!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've just paid up my registration. I've got to reserve a room so all's well. I will be there. Damn whatever my uni requirements are should I be at uni at that time.

Tom


----------



## Saffysmummy (Mar 12, 2011)

We've just booked our place as well, sooo excited!
 Just need to book hotel now ........


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue, 

If you wanted to, as I see you're Brighton based, I could catch up with you prior to going. I've got the next few days off work if you wanted to see me. Drop me a PM or set up a thread.

Tom


----------



## Monica (Mar 12, 2011)

carol/davies said:


> no mum, i will not go in Fionas group!
> and no she will not come in my group, k thanks bye!



LOL Carol!!
you'll be pleased to know, that you won't be seeing Fiona all day!!


----------



## Monica (Mar 12, 2011)

We're off to Legoland on Wednesday and Thursday too And staying at the Beaumont


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 12, 2011)

Hiya

This is great, didn't see this thread back in January.  Brilliant you are all going.  Tom, great that you managed it.  Both you and Shiv and Sofaway were fantastic with the kids last year and it is reassuring for us mums to meet people your age who have got through the dreaded teen years (sorry to Carol hehehe) and into their 20's.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 12, 2011)

Now to choke out the money for my room. Bank shifts at work here I come.


----------



## shiv (Mar 12, 2011)

You don't pay for the room until you check out.


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2011)

shiv said:


> You don't pay for the room until you check out.



Really?  Eep, think i need to get Si to check, i'm sure he paid for the room when he spoke to them...or maybe it was a deposit?  Oh dear, need to check now


----------



## shiv (Mar 14, 2011)

I definitely didn't pay for mine when I reserved the room, and last year I paid as we checked out!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 14, 2011)

No, you definitely don't pay anything for the room until you are there, no deposit or anything.

Becca, make sure you are booked on the right weekend and under FFL CWD as they have deals on the prices.


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Becca,

How much did you pay. We paid for the room on the last day I think.Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just booked my room. ?85 per night which comes to ?170 in all. Cough up on departure.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Mar 14, 2011)

TomH said:


> I've just booked my room. ?85 per night which comes to ?170 in all. Cough up on departure.
> 
> Tom



When I booked mine, because of last year's faff with prices, the guy was like "that will be ONE HUNDRED and SEVENTY POUNDS in TOTAL for TWO NIGHTS. ONE HUNDRED and SEVENTY, at EIGHTY FIVE PER NIGHT" I was like cheers dude.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got the confirmation e-mail. If they pull any shit like last year they are in for one hell of a surprise when I pull out the booking letter they've just sent me.


----------



## shiv (Mar 14, 2011)

I didn't get a confirmation email, I think I'll ring and ask for one. To be fair, they didn't really pull anything last year - it was misunderstanding and miscommunication, but I get your point. Never did get that bottle of wine, either.

Tom you might want to get rid of your swearing, before a mod does.


----------

